# On Special Today Only !



## sawhorseray (Jan 10, 2022)

How do you stop Canadian bacon from curling in your frying pan?
You take away their little brooms


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 11, 2022)

Thanks Ray! They were great! Not sure which made me laugh more... the curling or d dd dddaavvv!   

Ryan


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 11, 2022)

All really funny ones again Ray.  The dog asking if he looks high, was very good.  Thanks, great way to start the day.


----------



## Fueling Around (Jan 11, 2022)

All great
"... washing" and "unsolved mysteries" top my list


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 11, 2022)

Hahaha Can't say there was a special one they were all good.

Warren


----------

